# Ilyushin IL-2's first public flight



## Violator (Sep 15, 2012)

Hello guys,

Today was a real treat as the Flying Heritage Collection flew its Ilyushin IL-2M3, the only airworthy example in the world. It's made up of parts from four IL-2s (and an Allison engine), with 60-65% of the parts coming from one plane that was shot down by AA fire. It was joined by a P-47. They're scheduled to fly it again on the 29th, so if you're in the Seattle area...

A B-25, a Skyraider, and a Tigercat are scheduled to join it. Enjoy!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 15, 2012)

Sweet

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 15, 2012)

Very cool! I have to admit that is a good looking aircraft.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 15, 2012)

Great pics and pleased to see it flying but I'm not seeing the beauty in that aircraft that David sees.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 16, 2012)

Nice!


----------

